# Fun free items to knit



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Some fun free items available

http://yarn.polarknit.com/patterns/


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Agree!! Nice variety of patterns also!!


willi66 said:


> Thanks for sharing


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice find thank you


----------



## 2sticksandahook (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the site some great patterns hugs


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Good patterns there, thank you. All what I am looking for all on one page, YAY


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link, there are some lovely patterns, Tessa28


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute hats.
Barbara


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice site - thanks so much for sharing


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you! I have printed the vest pattern and the rabbit hat!


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

Very cute patterns! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link, some cute hats there.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

